# Duda circuito fluorescente 12v DC



## pegaso50 (Sep 28, 2008)

Saludos a todos, he leido varios temas en este foro sobre contrucción de inversor de 12v dc a 220v ac para un fluorescente de 18w, dispongo de un transformador de las siguientes caracteristicas, Pri 230v  Sec 12v 500 mA, era de un cargador de un teléfono alcatel.

Dudas:
¿Es posible utilizar este transformador para construir un inversor para fluorescente 220v 18w alimentado por una bateria de automóvil?

De todos los circuitos que hay en el foro, cual se adaptaria mejor a este transformador y si seria necesario modificar el circuito y componentes.

Que les parece este circuito y si seria el apropiado para este transformador o necesitaria un transformador con más amperaje, como ajusto la frecuencia de oscilación si solo dispongo de un tester, y para finalizar 400Hz=36w, ¿200Hz=18W?.

http://tinet.org/~sje/iluminacion/fluorescente.htm


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 28, 2008)

haz el ciruito y proeba...no creo que pase nada malo lo peor que el transformador se joda pero ...creoq ue si te funcionara claro que si.... con un transformador chico vale porque yo hice uno con uno de un cargador de coches r/c y era de 800ma y encendia fluoresente muy bien..


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 28, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> no creo que pase nada malo lo peor que el transformador se joda pero ...creoq ue si te funcionara claro que si....


Yo estoy seguro de que NO TE VA A FUNCIONAR con un cargador de celular, a no ser que sea muy viejo y sea con transformador... porq ahora todos los cargadores son switching.


----------



## pegaso50 (Sep 28, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> jose_flash dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cargador es viejo y tiene un transformador de los de antes (con chapas).

fernandoae, ¿el que tú hiciste es el circiuto del link que he puesto o es el de pablin?.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 28, 2008)

Entonces si te sirve...
Empeze probando con esos pero el transistor (o los transistores) siempre se calentaba bastante...no me dejaron muy contento esos circuitos!

Despues encontre este (creo que fue por estos lados jeje) y realmente funciona perfecto.Lo use para hacerme unos neones para la berlingo  
El brillo es muy parecido a cuando los alimentas con 220:

http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=16513662#photos
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=8807623#photos

Depues encontre en una pagina una fuente conmutada con salida de 311V de continua con la que podias alimentar como 6 lamparas de bajo consumo (unos 150W)... si te puede servir te la busco porq no me acuerdo.
Con ese circuito y usando reactancias de las lamparas viejas de bajo consumo alimente unos tubos de luz negra:
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=16513823#photos
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=16513812#photos


----------



## pegaso50 (Sep 29, 2008)

La cuestión de hacer el circuito del link es que es bastante simple, hace poco compre uno ya montado (Comercial) y me llamo la atensión que el disipador de los transistores es la propia regleta, de aluminio, que hace de soporte al tubo, necesito cuatro y solo disponian de uno en la tienda, aparte de eso me pica el gusanillo de harce uno.

Lo del circuito tengo claro que voy ha realizar el del link, contando que tengo el transformador, lo que no tengo claro es como ajustar la frecuencia de oscilacion para un tubo de 18w, ¿si me excedo de frecuencia corre riesgo el tubo o corre riesgo otro componente del circuito?.

Dime jose_flash como es el circuito que hiciste.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2008)

Lo de la frecuencia no es importante en este caso.

Aca te mando unos circuitos mas para que elijas el que mas te guste...
Saludos


----------



## pegaso50 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gracias fernandoae por las aportaciones, al final he montado el circuito del link con el BDX54C, y e utilizado un transformador de 9V en lugar del de 12V, que tambien probé y funciona con la salvedad que el de 9V es más pequeño, eston son los resultado:

El circuito funciona perfectamente, he solucionado lo del disipador del transistor uniéndolo directamente a la regleta del fluorescente, hay que ajustar el potenciómetro hasta conseguir un brillo intenso y firme, empezando de cero se va viendo.

Problemas, el transformador al ser de chapas produce vibraciones que se intensifican al contacto con la regleta del fluorescente, he probado a aislarlo con la propia carcasa de plástico del transformador y con chapas de maderas, pero continuaba con unas vibraciones bastante sonoras, esto lo he solucionado uniendo y rellenando el transformador a la regleta con silicona caliente, la silicona actua como absorbente de las vibraciones y el ruido es aceptable, es decir no molesto.

Lo ideal sería hacer uno mismo el transformador, pero no he podido encontrar ferrita, a excepcion de un radio que tenia una de 4cm, y aparte de no saber las vueltas y el grosor del hilo la parienta me miró con mala cara, la radio es suya.

En cuanto al coste los componentes me han costado unos 3 €, la baquelita y las bolitas de cloruro ferrico (bolas amarillas) 8 € pudiendo realizar hasta seis circuitos, la regleta del fluorescente he utilizado una que tenia por casa que no utilizaba.

Conclusiones, si dispones de algún transformador o tienes ocasión de hacer un transformador de ferrita, se puede hacer el circuito a un precio aceptable, si tienes que comprar todos los materiales incluido transformador y regleta habria que hacer cuentas, eso sí siempre queda la satisfacción de haberlo hecho uno mismo y más despues de 25 años que deje de estudiar electronica y hacer un circuito.

El circuito lo he probado con una fuente de alimentación en casa y con una bateria de coche en una casa de campo funcionando perfectamente, la utilidad que le voy a dar aparte de la casa de campo es regalarle una a mi hermano para una cochera cerrada que no dispone de luz.

Creo que me he enrollado bastante así que dejo unas fotografias del proyecto y funcionando, una imagen vale más que mil palabras.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## michon (Oct 3, 2008)

bueno lo que dice el amigo pegaso le creo porque   la imagen dice mucho saludos amigo pegaso   por ahi no tendras un diagrama de fluorescente a bateria a 24 voltios o en mejor del caso un regulador de 24 a 12 voltios  para este circuito que estas poniendo gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2008)

Me alegro de que te halla servido, ademas veo que no tuviste ningun inconveniente, viste que lindo es cuando las cosas salen a la primera? jejeje
 Ahhh michon creo que tengo un circuito para vos, lo unico es que tengo que terminar una instalacion de sonido en un autito y ando re complicado, en cuanto pueda te lo busco.
Saludos


----------



## norikatzu (Oct 5, 2008)

felicito al amigo pegaso por el aporte... excelente tu trabajo, se ve que le pusiste ganas hasta terminar el proyecto... y al final salioooo....  suerte con tus demas proyectos....


----------



## pegaso50 (Oct 5, 2008)

Se agradece el apoyo, así da gusto hacer más proyectos, de momento voy a seguir montando más como este, mientras siga encontrando por casa cargadores a los que sacar el transformador, olvidados por algún cajón.


----------



## norikatzu (Oct 5, 2008)

amigo pegaso en mi opinion, si le das una presentacion buena y mejorada, lo puedes aplicar comercialmente y asi recuperar tus centavitos que invertiste... espero no incomodar.... es solo una opinion....


----------



## guiille (Oct 6, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Despues encontre este (creo que fue por estos lados jeje) y realmente funciona perfecto.Lo use para hacerme unos neones para la berlingo
> El brillo es muy parecido a cuando los alimentas con 220:
> 
> http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=16513662#photos
> http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=8807623#photos



Esto me gusto, quedaron lindos los neones.. esta medio desubicado del tema, pero te queria hacer una preguntas..

Que tubos usaste ? Como los pido para comprarlos? un precio estimado ?
Y cual de todos los circuitos que adjuntaron a este post usaste ?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 6, 2008)

Un precio estimado? 50$-60$.

Los tubos fluorescentes son de los comunes blancos (porque cuando pregunte por los azules el vendedor me dijo 20$, le pregunte de cuanto, y me dijo "cualquiera de los azules te sale lo mismo, 20w 36w...  un ladron!)... 
Estos me salieron 3$ c/u y son de 36W, para el color use papel celofan(2 capas porq era muy fino) 2$.
Use dos reactancias electronicas 20$ c/u.Aca tambien se pueden usar los circuitos de las lamparas de bajo consumo   
Y para la alimentacion use el que dice CFL SWITCHING INVERTER 100W.Aunque hay otro que es "2x40 switching" o algo asi que tambien da excelentes resultados.


----------



## guiille (Oct 6, 2008)

Kit de tubos de neon bajo piso $ 320.00
Que vos los hagas con un fluorescente y papel celofan por $ 50 no tiene precio...  

primero que nada gracias por tu respuesta tan detallada hasta con fotos.. 
depsues mas dudas... jejeje
Cual de los dos SWITCHING me recomendas ?
T1 tiene que ser un transformador 12 a 220 no ? de cuantos ampers ?



> Use dos reactancias electronicas 20$ c/u.Aca tambien se pueden usar los circuitos de las lamparas de bajo consumo


Conviene comprar una lampara de bajo consumo y sacarle o no ? se me hace que es mas barato ?
Seguimos con las dudas estas seguro que esos balastos funcionan, porque investigando un poco encontre esto 

¨El balasto electrónico se compone, fundamentalmente, de un circuito rectificador diodo de onda completa y un oscilador, encargado de elevar la frecuencia de la corriente de trabajo de la lámpara entre 20 000 y 60 000 hertz aproximadamente, en lugar de los 50 ó 60 hertz con los que operan los balastos electromagnéticos e híbridos que emplean los tubos rectos y circulares de las lámparas fluorescentes comunes antiguas.  ¨

Los tubos que le pusiste al auto no vendrian a ser lo que ahi llama ¨tubos rectos y circulares ¨...


----------



## norikatzu (Oct 6, 2008)

es lo mismo


----------



## guiille (Oct 6, 2008)

norikatzu que es lo mismo ?


----------



## norikatzu (Oct 7, 2008)

me refiero a los tubos fluorescentes, sea circular o recto... es lo mismo....


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 7, 2008)

-Kit de tubos de neon bajo piso $ 320.00
Que vos los hagas con un fluorescente y papel celofan por $ 50 no tiene precio... 
Como las publicidades de Mastercard    

-Cual de los dos SWITCHING me recomendas ?
Este ultimo que dice CFL SWITCHING INVERTER 100W, es mas facilito. T1 lo tenes que hacer vos, perdi la otra parte que lo explicaba.. pero proba con un primario de 4+4 y secundario de 140 vueltas (no te olvides que tiene que ser sobre un nucleo de ferrita).

-Conviene comprar una lampara de bajo consumo y sacarle o no ? se me hace que es mas barato ?
Yo propuse como alternativa usar los circuitos de las lamparas de bajo consumo, pero usando las que tenemos con el tubo roto.Ademas hay que tener en cuenta la potencia.

-Seguimos con las dudas estas seguro que esos balastos funcionan
+ que seguro.

-El balasto electrónico se compone, fundamentalmente, de un circuito rectificador diodo de onda completa y un oscilador, encargado de elevar la frecuencia de la corriente de trabajo de la lámpara entre 20 000 y 60 000 hertz aproximadamente, en lugar de los 50 ó 60 hertz con los que operan los balastos electromagnéticos e híbridos que emplean los tubos rectos y circulares de las lámparas fluorescentes comunes antiguas. ¨

Si lees arriba dice: "se compone, fundamentalmente, de un circuito rectificador diodo de onda completa", en otra palabras son unos 311V de continua los que alimentan el oscilador... cuando usas el circuito ya te da los 331V. 

-Los tubos que le pusiste al auto no vendrian a ser lo que ahi llama ¨tubos rectos y circulares ¨... 
Son los comunes.. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:Fluorescent_light_bulbs_09.JPG


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 7, 2008)

hola, he leido este tema y no comprendo algo:
uds. generan 220 v a partir de los 12vcc para luego laimentar unos flurescentes con reactancioas de 220v.

acaso no hay reactancias electrronicas para 12vcc. ?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 7, 2008)

Si me decis donde las podes conseguir no posteamos nada mas!


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 7, 2008)

no te lo digo para que no posteen, aqui les gusta practicar, solo que me parecio un poco redundante.

hay equipos de ilukminacion de emergencia que son a 12vcc los que venian antes con central.
tambien los colectivos usan esos.

es un circuito sencillo, lo unico un poco molesto es que usan un transformador con nucleo de ferrite, por que el oscilador es de una cierta precuiencia alta.

pero se compran hechjos, hoy dia deben estar 20 $ caada uno de esos balastos.

ya te digo , pregunta en casas de autos o en casas de electricidad, no es comun pero hay.

y alguna vez vi circuitos de eso, o sea manejar un fluor con 12vcc., no recuerdo , pero seguro que si buscan encuentran.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2008)

-hay equipos de ilukminacion de emergencia que son a 12vcc los que venian antes con central.
tambien los colectivos usan esos.

Si, pero son como mucho de 20W

-es un circuito sencillo, lo unico un poco molesto es que usan un transformador con nucleo de ferrite, por que el oscilador es de una cierta precuiencia alta.

No es dificil conseguir los nucleos.

-pero se compran hechjos, hoy dia deben estar 20 $ caada uno de esos balastos.
ya te digo , pregunta en casas de autos o en casas de electricidad, no es comun pero hay.

Ya me recorri medio neuquen y no hay en ningun lado.
Y en mi caso tambien me conviene porq tengo 10 flashes de 220v que arme yo y los alimento con el mismo circuito.(tambien me ahorro puentes rectificadores porq ya tengo la cc)

-y alguna vez vi circuitos de eso, o sea manejar un fluor con 12vcc., no recuerdo , pero seguro que si buscan encuentran.

Si te fijas yo subi varios, aunque en mi opinion esos que son autooscilados y los que se ven sencillos son una m....    no iluminan nada... al usar reactancias electronicas y los 220V se obtiene una iluminacion superior.


----------



## guiille (Oct 8, 2008)

Me puse al dia con el post  

gracias por las respuestas fer.. 

te cambio un poco del tema.. 
aca encontre un circuito que da 40w.. (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor12v/index.htm) sirve para un tubo y ademas no utiliza reactancias ni nada val el flourescente directo.. aparte de ser un circuito sencillo de hacer y con componentes que se consiguen facilmente el transformador yo lo hago en el colegio porque justo en el taller tengo clase de bobinado y como trabajo tengo que hacer uno asi que me viene al pelo para la nota...

Ahora como asesor de mi proyecto queria tu opinion.. jajaja
Si tenes idea de alguna ventaja o desventaja..


----------



## michon (Oct 8, 2008)

por suspuesto este diagrama que yo tambien encontre en pablin de este circuito tambnien lo arme yo se tiene que hacer al pie de la letra   el diagrama que esta en pablien esta bien claro  que pena que pueda encontar un diagrama de fluorescente pero de 24 voltios


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2008)

El circuito de pablin funciona(por lo menos yo lo arme para probar y anduvo un par de horas..aunque algunos dicen que se quema el transistor por picos de tension.), lo unico es que le tenes que poner un buen disipador. Otra desventaja es que no te va a iluminar como cuando usas 220V...esas serian las desventajas.

michon por que no lo haces con el doble de vueltas en el primario? es muuuuy probable que funcione con 24V


----------



## guiille (Oct 8, 2008)

bueno voy a probar con el primer circuito de pablin haber los resultados... si no anda total estamos en la argentina aca sobra la plata hago el otro que me pasaste vos el de 100w ..
gracias por la ayuda y mañana ya me pongo manos a la obra haber que tal..


----------



## pumuky (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola muy buenas, soy nuevo en este foro y he estado leyendo sobre este tema. Tengo algunas preguntas, mi intención es a partir de una bateria de 12 V y 25 Ah saber cuantos fluorescentes de 36 w o de 18 w se pueden poner y si un mismo circuito vale para conectar varios fluorescentes en serie conectándolos a partir del transformador o serían necesarios varios circuitos individuales. En principio no necesito que aguanten mucho tiempo encendido, pero tambén estoy interesado en realizar los cálculos en función de la cantidad de fluorescentes.Si me podeis ayudar os lo agradecería. 
Un saludo  todos!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2009)

Los de 36W consumen   3 A...
Los de 18W consumen 1,5A...

Tu bateria te da:
25A     por una hora
12.5A  por dos horas
etc...

En definitiva... tubos si queres le podes poner 100 o mas pero la bateria no te va a durar nada... el tiempo de respaldo que te da la bateria depende de cuantos tubos le conectes y la capacidad en amperios/hora de la misma...


----------



## pumuky (Feb 16, 2009)

Es que necesito alumbrar lo máximo posible a partir de esa batería, evidentemente no espero gran cosa, ¿algún consejo?.Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2009)

pero partamos de cuantos fluorescentes necesitas y por cuanto tiempo los queres encendidos....


----------



## pumuky (Feb 16, 2009)

por un lado me gustaría tenerlos unas tres horas enciendidos, el máximo número posible por ejemplo hasta 10.  

Otra opción sería para 20 minutos el máximo posiblepor ejemplo hasta 20.Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2009)

Es que no hay un limite de tubos... podes hacer 1000 circuitos y conectar mil tubos...


----------



## pumuky (Feb 16, 2009)

¿entonces cual es el límite? Entendi al principio q la batería no aguantaría nada


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2009)

Esta todo relacionado... 
MAS TUBOS=MENOS DURACION DE LA BATERIA
MENOS TUBOS=MAS DURACION DE LA BATERIA

Por citar un ejemplo= 
8 tubos de 36W consumen 24A por lo que tu bateria te va a durar un poco mas de una hora...
En cambio si usas la mitad de tubos vas a tener el doble de duracion.. o sea... 2 horas

Por eso vos sos el que tiene que decidir...
Cuantos tubos?
Cuantas horas?


----------



## pumuky (Feb 17, 2009)

A eso me refería. Luego como te he explicado antes mi necesidad son 2 o tres horas. Pongamos que son dos horas, podría poner un máximo de 4 tubos para que me aguantaran las dos horas, necesitaría 4 circuitos individuales o uno en común y a partir del transformadorr sacar los 4 tubos. Evidenetemente me interesa ahorrar en material. Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 17, 2009)

Bueno si lo que queres son dos horas y vas a usar la bateria de 25 Amper/Hora podes poner cuatro tubos de 36W.
En cuanto a lo de los circuitos es uno por cada tubo, yo subi uno que es para 2 de 40W pero quiza se te complique hacerlo


----------



## pumuky (Feb 17, 2009)

Si no te importa y lo tienes a mano te  agradeceía que me lo mandaras y le echo un ojo, y por la dificultad no te preocupes, creo que con esfuerzo todo se saca. Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 17, 2009)

Ya subi los circuitos. Estan en las paginas anteriores


----------



## jorger (Mar 15, 2009)

Habeis visto este circuito?.Es con un solo transistor pero funciona muy bien y además es regulable.Se pueden usar tubos de hasta 40w   .

http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image006pml.jpg


http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagenovdeo001.jpg


http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagenovdeo002.jpg

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Mar 15, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Lo de la frecuencia no es importante en este caso.
> 
> Aca te mando unos circuitos mas para que elijas el que mas te guste...
> Saludos



Huy! perdon,ya vi que posteaste el mismo circuito que tengo yo ops:


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2009)

Pero subiste una foto del circuito funcionando  

Y yo ya descubrì porque se me quemaban al poco tiempo los transistores 2n3055... eran de los falsificados...


----------



## jorger (Mar 15, 2009)

Yo en vez usar un 2N3055,que ya tuve la oportunidad de usar uno y no me convenció,uso el ''D2061'',que aguanta hasta 120v y tiene buena ganancia   Por cierto,en la foto el circuito está conectado a 5v.No me quiero imaginar cuanto brillará el fluorescente cuando le meta los 12v jajaj

Un saludo


----------



## JAMAIKOL (May 12, 2009)

Buenas Muchachos
Cualquiera que me pueda colaborar, el tubo de neon normalmente lleva esta forma y en cada extremo tiene dos puntas, como seria la conexión entre puntas o solo se conecta las de un extremo, la verdad no tengo idea.

Algo adicional quisiera saber si tengo una moto y en una salida para un bombillo maneja AC aunque baja son 9V quisiera saber si seria mas fácil la aplicación con este voltaje, tal vez con un multiplicador.

Gracias


----------



## pablo61 (May 18, 2009)

Hola! se que tal vez no tenga que ver directamente mi pegunta, pero tal vez me puedan ayudar igualmente:tengo que conectar dos tubos fluorescentes con una reactancia electrónica que ya viene planteada para cusar con dos tubos.Me podrian pasar el circuito?
Otra duda es, ¿es cierto que las reactancias electrónicas son mas "sanas" que las comunes?Me han dicho que por la frecuencia en que trabajan, el resultado lumínico es más conveniente para cuando uno trabaja con iluminación fluorescente durante varias horas.
Gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (May 18, 2009)

"sanas"? la diferencia es que al trabajar a una frecuencia mayor se elimina el efecto estroboscòpico...
Con lo de tu reactancia no te podemos ayudar... existen muchos modelos diferentes y cada una viene con su correspondiente esquema de conexionado...


----------



## Xhinita (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola Jorger...! disculpa me podrias dar la data de los elementos que utilizaste?
de cuanto son los capacitores, las resistencias?


----------



## GABILON (Jul 3, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> -hay equipos de ilukminacion de emergencia que son a 12vcc los que venian antes con central.
> tambien los colectivos usan esos.
> 
> Si, pero son como mucho de 20W
> ...



Hola, claramente el espiritu del post es hacer uno por su cuenta, pero si igualmente estas interesado en conseguir uno ya hecho, te paso el link del que vi por ML, espero que te sirva
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-55803749-_JM_


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 3, 2009)

Como se nota que no leiste el tema completo... yo lo de comprar la reactancia lo di como ultima alternativa, y en paginas anteriores subí un compilado de circuitos...


----------



## GABILON (Jul 4, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Como se nota que no leiste el tema completo... yo lo de comprar la reactancia lo di como ultima alternativa, y en paginas anteriores subí un compilado de circuitos...



A ver Fernando, leí Tooodo el post antes de publicar, y hasta bajé los mentados circuitos que posteastes, de hecho, ya armé uno que con limitaciones logra encender el tubo, lo cual es un logra para mi, por cierto, y al leer tooodo el post pude ver un par de cosas, por un lado es que sabés del tema y es loable que compartas tus conocimientos con aquellos que no lo tenemos, pero por otro lado tus respuestas tienen, para mi, un cierto sabor agridulce, una suficiencia que parece despreciar a los que no saben, al menos es lo que veo yo. Lamentablemente, por comedido, el post que publiqué era para hacer un favor, ya que claramente decias que habias recorrido todo neuquen sin exito, y bueno, yo pensé que podia ayudar a conseguirlos, en parte para agrader el siempre poco agradecido trabajo de postear y por otro lado para poner esa información a disposición de otros que por rapidez, comodidad, incapacidad o ignorancia; tenemos que comprarlo hecho. Por último, quería recordarte una frase que leí por allí alguna vez, "La medida de nuestro conocimiento debería ser la medida de la humildad con que lo mostramos" Quizás conozcas a quien lo dijo, un tal Albert Einstein. Un abrazo


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 4, 2009)

Yo lo que dije lo dije por esto: "Hola, claramente el espiritu del post es hacer uno por su cuenta". Pensé que no habias leido el post


----------



## GABILON (Jul 4, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo que dije lo dije por esto: "Hola, claramente el espiritu del post es hacer uno por su cuenta". Pensé que no habias leido el post


Hola fernando, por mi parte está todo ok, para que te quedes tranquilo solo me gustaría aclaarte que esa frase era para que no aparezca desubicado mi link y nadie proteste, realmente no pensé nunca que lo podrías tomar como algo personal, disculpas.-


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2009)

Ahh ta bien


----------



## jorger (Nov 8, 2009)

Bueno,aquí vuelvo con el mismo circuito que puse hace unos meses,después de varias pruebas.

Volví a montarlo todo en protoboard más ordenadamente y quedó asi:
Al lado los otros 4 transistores que funcionan bien en ese circuito.
http://img17.imageshack.us/i/todopy.jpg/


El circuito funcionando con una batería de 6v/4.5A:
http://img689.imageshack.us/i/fluoro.jpg/



Tengo que decir que el transformador que uso lo saqué de la fuente AT de una impresora láser.Me tira como 6 o 7kv,aunque es difícil sacarle potencia por lo pequeño que es y el poco espacio para hacer bobinados de potencia..

He probado con varios transistores y estos son los resultados en cuanto a tensión de salida:
2SC2012 : funciona muy bien y saco 6 o 7kv.
BD437 (este supongo que será conocido): Funciona de manera similar,quizá saco algún kv mas..
2SC2073: También funciona bien,pero saco un máximo de 4kv
K2651:Funciona bien y saco una tensión bastante aceptable,pero la frecuencia de oscilación es muy baja,se oye un pitido.
K1445:Igual,solo que se calienta un poquito mas.
2SD882:Extraño,es de muy poca potencia ya apenas se calienta.Y consigo alrededor de 5kv

El circuito tiene un consumo máximo de 0,54A y un consumo mínimo de 0.14A
Las pruebas con esos transistores las he realizado sin disipador,por lo que se ponen templados o se calientan un poco.Con disipador no calientan nada de nada.

Lo curioso es que en este circuito funcionan los mosfets y los resultados son aceptables,pero se calientan un poco mas y el transformador hace un pitido agudo y bien audible.Pero no molesta demasiado.

Os dejo un pdf.

EDITO:Se me olvidaba,al transformador le hice el primario de 34 vueltas con hilo de 0.25mm^2 (por problemas de espacio),al igual que al bobinado de retroalimentación.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2009)

"NOTA: El potenciómetro P1 hay que colocarlo donde está R2 y al revés para no quemar el potenciómetro  ya que ,tal como está en el esquema, se ‘’traga’’ directamente la tensión e intensidad que llega del bobinado de retroalimentación y se quema (como mucho dura 2 días)."
Como???
Estos circuitos por más simples que parezcan funcionan bien (eso si no les venden los transistores truchos como me pasó a mi hace cuando recién empezé con la electronica )


----------



## jorger (Nov 8, 2009)

Si,si funcionar funciona estupendamente,creo que es el mejor que he montado hasta ahora.Lo único que pasa es que el potenciómetro hay que colocarlo donde está R2.
Si no se hace así,ese potenciómetro a los 2 dias como muy tarde se quema,hecha humo.

Lo digo porque me ha pasado ya varias veces y ese era el problema.
Un poco explicado:
En el feedback se induce una tensión provocada por el bobinado primario.
Pues bien,dirección a la base del transistor,qué componente se supone que se ''traga'' primero toda esa tensión inducida?.El potenciómetro.Al principio va bien,pero llega un momento en el que no aguanta mas,y se quema.

A esto es a lo que me refiero:
http://img211.imageshack.us/i/image006mn.jpg/

De forma,que si se coloca R2 donde está P1,R2 actúa como resistencia limitadora,por lo que al potenciómetro P1 le llega una tensión e intensidad bastante reducida,y por ende,no se quema .
Un saludo .


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2009)

Sinceramente no entiendo la modificación que le hiciste  sacaste el pote? y lo que se come los picos de tensión es C3...


----------



## jorger (Nov 8, 2009)

No,lo que hice fue colocar el pote donde está R2 y viceversa.Se acabó el quemar potenciómetros jeje.
Loos picos de tensión se los come C3,en eso estoy deacuerdo.Pero la tensión ''real'' (no los picos,sino la tensión en sí) que tiene que llegar a la base del transistor tiene que pasar por P1 yR2.

Entonces,como esa tensión tiene que pasar primero por P1 según el esquema,y sabiendo que todos los potes aguantan una potencia muy pequeña,esa tensión es la que termina cargándose a P1.

No se si sigues sin entenderlo,pero te juro que esto es verdad,me ha pasado ya varias veces en otros esquemas y desde que hice ese pequeño cambio de poner la resistencia antes del pote,nunca más he vuelto a quemar potenciómetros .

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 8, 2009)

Era lo que suponía, esos dos elementos están en serie y la corriente que los atraviesa es la misma independientemente de cual vaya primero, debe ser algo psicologico


----------



## jorger (Feb 15, 2010)

Psicológico?
Pues a ver como me explicas que poniendo el pote tal como está en el esquema, se quema, y poniéndolo de la otra manera no se quema...

Cambiando de tema...
He montado otro circuito de estos (ver imagen adjunta), tipo push-pull.El transformador lo he diseñado justamente para tal topología.

Tiene un primario con toma media de 40+40 vueltas con hilo de ~ 0.65mm de dia.
Las dos ramas bobinadas a la vez, o sea, que queda totalmente simétrico.El secundario es de un buen puñado de vueltas, 12 capas aisladas entre sí, unas 60 vueltas por capa con hilo de 0.15mm. dia.Y el núcleo como debe ser, SIN GAP.

Pues bien, me he puesto a hacer pruebas y lo único que consigo es un desastre:
1-.Los 2 transistores se calientan de lo lindo ---> te quemas al tocarlos.
2-.El transformador no saca ni 100v ---> ni de coña enciende el cfl o ccfl
3-.Funciona a muy baja frecuencia (será por los transistores?) ---> mal asunto.
4-.El consumo anda por los aires ---> mas de medio amperio en vacío.

*Resumen:* Es el circuito más ineficiente que he visto en mi vida.
PD: He usado transistores distintos, los 2SC3987, y he subido el valor de las resitencias de las bases a 33k (si no, no oscilan los trt.).

PD2:La fuente de alimentación era de nada mas que 5v/2A

A ver si alguien se anima y lo monta o lo analiza.. (yo no tengo sufuicientes conocimientos como para analizar).Tengo que saber si realmente podría funcionar bien .

Un saludo.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola jorge una consulta que tipo de transformador utilizas para el proyecto del conversor para tubos fluorescente o sea que caracteristicas? en uno de tus mensajes solo mensionas que es el de una impresora laser nada mas? Saludos


----------



## jorger (Mar 18, 2010)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola jorge una consulta que tipo de transformador utilizas para el proyecto del conversor para tubos fluorescente o sea que caracteristicas? en uno de tus mensajes solo mensionas que es el de una impresora laser nada mas? Saludos


 
El transformador de la impresora láser es un caso aparte.
Los transformadores que uso para esto los bobino yo mismo..

Si preguntas por el transformador que sale en la página anterior (pg nº3), ese tiene un primario de 14 vueltas (hilo de litz, 1.5mm de diámetro), un bias de 12 vueltas (0.35mm) y el secundario tenía algo así como 300-450 vueltas (0.25mm).

Un saludo.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Mar 19, 2010)

Gracias jorge por el dato decime el circuito este servira para un tubo de 110w? porque mi idea es utilizarlo con ese va primero probar a parte no encuentro ningun circuito para ese tubo mi idea es hacer que tire con una bateria lead-acid 12v 7A, si tenes algun circuito bienvenido sera. Gracias


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 15, 2011)

Os dejo un vídeo relacionado con el tema:


----------



## Meta (Feb 8, 2012)

Por curiosidad.

Habiendo circuitos de las propias lámparas de bajo sonsumo que están ya quemadas, se pueden aprovechar. ¿Por qué lo haces desde cero si con el circuito ya te viene hecho hasta evitar interferencias?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lo hice por gusto, ya que la electrónica me apasiona, no se si a ti también te gustara.


----------



## jorger (Feb 8, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Por curiosidad.
> 
> Habiendo circuitos de las propias lámparas de bajo sonsumo que están ya quemadas, se pueden aprovechar. ¿Por qué lo haces desde cero si con el circuito ya te viene hecho hasta evitar interferencias?


Si, pero esos circuitos no funcionan con 12v.Esa es la diferencia.Y como dice lolo, este tipo de montajes los he hecho simplemente por gusto 

Saludos!.


----------



## Meta (Feb 8, 2012)

Eso si es verdad lo de los 12V.

Lo bueno que puedes hacer hasta lámparas de emergencia que duren al menos de 5 a 8 horas como máximo. Me meteré lo que están haciendo y probaré una luz de emergencia que dure eso, claro que se usa la sbaterías tipo ácido de plomo 12V-7Ah por poner un ejemplo.







Ya que saben más que yo sobre estos temas. ¿Alguien de aquí se siente capaz de hacerlo realidad?

Hay una cosa a tener en cuenta, el cargador de NiCad no es el mismo que uno para Ácido de plomo.


----------



## Paolaulffe (Oct 26, 2012)

alguien por favor me puede enviar un esquema de fluorescente de 12v


----------



## jorger (Oct 26, 2012)

Y si lo buscas? hay montones de circuitos en todo el foro.
Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.fullcustom.es/guias/inversor-12v-tubos-fluorescentes


----------



## gerardosd (Ene 2, 2013)

El balastro que se menciona aqui, puede servir para hacer funcionar las lamparas fluorecentes aqui mencionadas?
http:// articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx / MLM-411007528-balastra-de-repuesto-para-neon-_JM


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 2, 2013)

No creo, porque es para lámparas de neon, que funcionan de otra manera


----------



## gerardosd (Ene 2, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:


> No creo, porque es para lámparas de neon, que funcionan de otra manera



habra algun circuito que funcione con un transformador con devanado de 120 voltios? ya que en lugar donde radico de esos transformadores casi no hay, y busco reciclar los que me quedan en desuso.

de antemano gracias


----------



## gerardosd (Ene 4, 2013)

jorger dijo:


> Bueno,aquí vuelvo con el mismo circuito que puse hace unos meses,después de varias pruebas.
> 
> Volví a montarlo todo en protoboard más ordenadamente y quedó asi:
> Al lado los otros 4 transistores que funcionan bien en ese circuito.
> ...



Hola Jorge Gracias por tu aporte, pero soy medio bruto, me puedes detallar cuantas vueltas para el primario, realimentacion y secundario plis?


----------



## demetrik (May 19, 2013)

jorger dijo:


> Habeis visto este circuito?.Es con un solo transistor pero funciona muy bien y además es regulable.Se pueden usar tubos de hasta 40w   .
> 
> [url]http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6788/image006pml.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



De cuanto son las resistencias y los capacitores??
X cierto, se ve muy bueno el resultado!!..


----------



## edgarcerquer (Oct 29, 2013)

es muy bueno gracias


----------

